# Seeking interest, day trip to Mouyra Tuesday 6th March



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Canberra Crew

Though I might try and get some saltwater action (flathead & Bream) for the March Comp, I am thinking of taking a day off mid week (Tuesday) would I have any takers? I havent even checked the tides yet, but would leave Canberra about 8am and come home whenever.......can provide a lift to one other if required......(your yak has to mount mine though :roll: )

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Burned my Flex for Barlings. So I'm not a goer


----------

